# Struggling with my faith.



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Since having problems with infertility I have been really struggling with my faith. I also have rheumatoid arthritis and sometimes have alot of pain. I hate feeling like this but sometimes I feel really angry at God for making me like this when others seem to have life so easy. What can I do to help me stop feeling like this?


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I have struggled a lot too.  What helped me was talking about my infertility experiences to friends and family rather than hiding it, and also making time to do little things that were fun, e.g. go out for the day with my hubby rather than spend time doing housework at weekends.  Music helped me too..both to feel stronger and also to relax me.  I also listened to the preparing to conceive CD from www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk

I struggled to pray for myself for a long time, so asked others to pray for me instead.

Sometimes I think I would beat myself up for struggling with my faith, when really what I should have been doing was accepting that doubts and struggles are human.  It's okay not to feel so close to God sometimes...He's always there waiting for you when you are ready.

I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## allyjo (Jun 18, 2007)

Take heart, I have felt like you and sometimes still do, but I hold on to the believe that God has  plan and it will work out perfectly well in the end - Still hard to have patience.


----------



## Dibley (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Mrs Dibbles,

Big   - my mum suffers with acute R/A and I know how painful it can be -   that God will lay his healing hands upon you 

It's OK to be angry to God - indeed it's Biblical - just look at the Psalms! There full of people screaming & crying out to God - I just love them  Mainly because they show that being human we do have doubts & frustrations - it's only as we work through these can we see our faith grow 
With regards to comparing yourself to others, well again it's something that we all know we shouldn't do but it's very hard sometimes not to 
Have a look at this weeks,  'Thought for the Week' - it may help 

Know you'll be very much in my thoughts &   - stay strong hun, and if you can't then that's OK too - lean on us - that's what we're here for 

Dibley x


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Mrs Dibbles

Couldn't bear to read and run, because it's something very close to my heart.

I've believed for so much of my life in "Gods Will", but this whole IF experience has tested that to it's limits.  Recently I've struggled to cope with everything, so just said "God, I'm handing this over to you, I can't cope with it on my own", and whilst I'm still struggling, I don't feel quite so alone.

I really   you feel some peace in your life soon.    XXX


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for all your answers girls. Still struggling but not beating myself up over it and feeling much better about things. I especially like what skybluesarah said.


skybluesarah said:


> He's always there waiting for you when you are ready.


Thankyou all xxx


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Mrs Dibbles,

I wish there was an easy or good answer to your question. Sometimes things like IF challenges happen and we have no idea why God would allow this or indeed why after a period of 'testing' He would not miraculously intervene. Now that does sometimes happen, but not to all of us. I struggle to understand God's mind on this one (maybe that's because he's God and we're not). What I do know is that I can shout, cry, rant & rave about how hurt it makes me feel, how left behind I feel and how useless I feel  that my body doesn't work as it should. After all of that I know that God still loves me. I know that I would rather have Him in my life than not. I know that He would rather have me be honest with Him (because he knows what I'm thinking & feeling anyway) and that's exactly what you're doing. Keep sharing your heart with Him. He will get you through this.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------

